# Steam-Account hacken nach dt. Recht eine Straftat?



## tDeece (30. Dezember 2009)

Das ist vermutlich ein wenig offtopic, ich erlaube es mir dennoch kurz zu fragen.

 Ich habe soeben meinen gestohlenen STEAM Account zurückbekommen. Im Zuge dieser, unerfreulichen, Erfahrung stellte ich mir die Frage, ob das klauen eines Steam-Account an sich nach deutschem Recht eigentlich eine Straftat ist? Und falls ja, wie lautet der Straftatbestand?

 Mir ist klar, dass wenn der Hacker z. B. einen Trojaner/Keylogger verwendet hat, dass das illegal ist. Aber falls er per Brute-Force den Account gehacked hat, also in mein System/in meine Daten gar nicht eingedrungen ist, wie sieht es dann aus?

 Dank und Gruß an die weite Welt da draußen,
 todd


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2009)

also, du willst wohl darauf hinaus, ob DU denjenigen anzeigen kannst? ich vermute: nein. das illegale war, dass er die spielesoftware bzw. den steam-server "gehackt" hat. d.h. der spieleanbieter könnte klagen, der accountnutzer aber nicht.

 und selbst wenn du geltend machen würdest, dass dir eine weile spielspaß vergangen ist: angesichts der tatsache, dass der schaden im absoluten maximalfall ca. 40€ beträgt (wert des spiels), würde da auch kaum was bei rumkommen bzw. das verfahren sogar eingestellt werden. man könnte zwar ggf. auch dem account einen höheren wert zuordnen, da du x stunden lang den account hochgelevelt hast, aber in deinem fall ist der account ja wieder frei. 


 sind aber nur vermutungen - ich weiß nicht, wie das rechtl. aussieht, und dazu dürfte dir hier eh keiner auskunft geben, außer jemand hat nen erfahrungsbericht - aber selbst der wäre dann nur ein unverbindlicher einzelfall 


 ps: wie genau hat man den account denn gehackt?


----------



## tDeece (30. Dezember 2009)

Danke erstmal.

 Neee, Anzeigen steht nicht zur Debatte. Eben weil ich natürlich weiß, dass das unsinnig wäre, es interessiert mich lediglich, ob das Ganze nur ein "Spaß" oder eigentlich tatsächllisch schon eine Straftat ist..... vielleicht bezahle ich auch einfach einen anderen Hacker der mir verklickert wo der Nutzer der IP wohnt, dann fahr' ich da persönlich hin und hau' ihm eine rein.  

 Rechtsanwälte dürften mir hier keine kostenlose Rechtsberatung reintexten, das ist richtig, aber jemand er mehr darüber weiß als ich wird mir hier schon gefahrlos sagen dürfen, ob irgendein Straftatbestand mit solch einer Aktion erfüllt wäre oder nicht. 

 Also mein System ist eigentlich sicher, habe auch alles mehrfach durchgescannt, ich denke nicht das ein Trojaner oder ähnliche Scherze dafür verantwortlich waren. Ich nehme an, dass Passwort war einfach deutlich zu schwach, so dass es tatsächlich per Brute-Force geklappt haben könnte, wobei ich mich selbst da wirklich nicht auskenne, und gar nicht weiß, was es sonst noch für Möglichkeiten/Löcher bei Steam gibt....

 Ho, ho, ho,
 -todd


----------

